# Beer Pancakes



## mulepackin (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm sure I'm not the only one to do this, but thought I better post it for any that haven't tried it. Frequently when making pancakes from a package mix, I substitute the water with whatever beer I have on hand. I especially do this when camping. The beer lends an almost sourdough like flavor. Even flat beer works well.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Mule,
Thanks for the tip, it sounds like a great idea...gonna try it next weekend..
BBQG


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 23, 2008)

MMMMMMMMMM Beer
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sounds interesting,ever tried it with Guinness.


----------



## bsncrew (Sep 23, 2008)

As a matter a fact, I have tried it with Guiness. My Aunt Debbie used to make these all the time when I was younger. Then one day I got the craving for 'em and all I had was Guiness. The Guiness was better used in the pancakes since it ain't no good from the can!!! The whole fam liked 'em and didn't even know about the beer.


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 23, 2008)

The Guiness was better used in the pancakes since it ain't no good from the can!!!






Ahhhhh  a none beleiver


----------



## bsncrew (Sep 23, 2008)

Don't get me wrong...I love Guiness. Just not from the can
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## phreak (Sep 23, 2008)

Beer in pancakes...Brilliant!  Only thing that might make em better would be bacon.


----------



## wutang (Sep 23, 2008)

Crumble some bacon into the beer pancakes, cook them and then toss em in the smoker while a fattie is cooking. Smoky-bacon-beercakes and a fattie. That is breakfast!!!


----------



## sheepdog (Sep 23, 2008)

Perfect use for the half full beers left by amatuers the next morning after parties.


----------



## hayaddi (Sep 24, 2008)

I've been eating beer pancakes for over thirty years.  The one thing I've always looked forward to while visiting my grandparents in the UP were beer pancakes.  There the best.  My kids even love them.


----------



## smokeguy (Sep 24, 2008)

Uhhh...yeah...just make sure that it's BEER in those half full cans


----------



## smokeguy (Sep 24, 2008)

Still use maple syrup or something else on them?


----------



## mulepackin (Sep 26, 2008)

I use maple (real if I've got it), but also often use huckleberry or chokecherry syrup if I can get either.


----------

